# Sticky  A Watchmaker's Library



## dacattoo

It occurs to me amateur watch repairers might benefit from and be unaware of some of the books professional watchmakers might have in their libraries. I am not suggesting three page book reports but a photo if possible and a sentence at least describing the tome would be helpful. I don't know where to begin as there are so many to choose from. Some technical, some historical and some that offer perspective. I think this is good stuff because it is the most important tool in the shop. No one ever died from too much edimication.

I will start with a book you have seen me promote several times on the WUS forums because I believe it gives context and perspective on watchmaking historically. It also was made into a PBS movie. A relatively easy book to read and it is a riveting story. I actually was moved to go to London after reading it and see the "subjects" on display at the Maritime Museum. I dragged my wife along and it turned out to be the highlight of our trip.

The book is Longitude written by the author Dava Sobel. Available in most bookstores often for a couple of bucks.

This is the story of the quest for a watch capable of keeping time accurately enough by which to navigate the high seas. Up until this time sailing was dead reckoning. "Where ever the wind takes me" The story is captivating because the King Edward II has offered a Kings ransom to any man that can offer a watch accurate enough to determine longitude. The man that captures the Kings imagination is John Harrison, a carpenter.


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

That is a great book and a very powerful story. It has a special place in my heart because I specialize in Marine chronometer restoration. I gave a talk at an NAWCC convention about John Harrison and the history behind navigation at sea some years ago. Nice first choice !!!!

Like you said there are so many, I must have at least 150 books about watches. So here is one for the beginner.


----------



## dacattoo

I am guessing you have read Time Restored. A great followup to Longitude to those that have read Longitude already. So Zuzu, how about a contribution to the WUS library?


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

Yes is have, Rupert Gould was a great man. Sorry I don't know what the WUS library is ? How does one contribute?


----------



## dacattoo

Well, you and I just started it. Our two books are first contributions to a virtual WUS unofficial library. That would make you a charter member me thinks. Hopefully the library will be populated with many more books by our forum members.

The Bulova school of Watchmaking. You know it wasn't long ago the school was going. This is an excellent starter place for beginning enthusiasts. It covers every basic in both theory and practice. And it can be found online and in used book stores. I understand at one time it was even reprinted. Easily digestible by most people. Mine has a history of the school (swimming pool and dormitories). The text book of the school. Good choice.


----------



## trim




----------



## dacattoo

Anybody contemplating working on a chronograph would be smart to consult this book first. Mssr. Humbert was an instructor of chronographs at the School in Watchmaking, Switzerland. This is not a brief over view but a detailed in depth look a various chronograph movements and their repair and adjustment. Lots of excellent drawings as well. Good choice.


----------



## trim

dacattoo said:


> Anybody contemplating working on a chronograph would be smart to consult this book first. Mssr. Humbert was an instructor of chronographs at the School in Watchmaking, Switzerland. This is not a brief over view but a detailed in depth look a various chronograph movements and their repair and adjustment. Lots of excellent drawings as well. Good choice.


I was rushing the kids to school, so I didn't have time for a blurb - yours will do, thanks ;-)

Only other things to add, are:


Not only was Bernhard Humbert a professor of complications, but he also wrote the defacto reference books Modern Calendar Watches, and Swiss Self-Winding Watches.
 He also was responsible for the design of the (Roamer) MST 420 and contributed to the design of the MST 436 (44 jewel) automatic movements.
While enormously respected, he was simultaneously feared and hated by the majority of his students. I have this story first hand from one of his former students. :-!


----------



## radger

I also have these two books on Harrison, great reads.
The BBC did a drama about Harrison which was based on David Sobels book, it starred
Michael Gambon as John Harrison, worth watching.

I was pleased to find this old 1910 catalogue on Ebay.
It is massive with 456 pages, crammed with pics and prices of watchmakers tools and materials.


----------



## dacattoo

The Wide Awake Cat. Always fun to see how little watchmaking tools have changed. Wonder if I can order Rolex parts? Hmmm!


----------



## pepperoniii

Great thread! Thanks for the recommendations. I did a search on Joseph Bulova School of Watchmaking and found a scanned copy. Seems to have really clear information for the beginner to understand.


----------



## dacattoo

"As work proceeded it was realized that a job had been started which need never end, because the designing of watches has not stood still since the first watch was made and will go on developing and progressing until the end of time itself."
This statement written in the early 1940s was by a man that wrote a book designed for the watch repairer that "couldn't read so good". Indeed almost every page has a wonderful drawing of an example in the text. Don't take me wrong, this is no light weight offering, no, this is possibly the most recommended book of our times. It was written by a Brit in the mid 1940s.


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

Another book for the library. Very good read.


----------



## pithy

Stole my thunder. I've been giving them for gifts. Great illustrations from antiquity and the translations are particularly valuable for ascertaining the context.


----------



## pithy

A copy of "Handbook of Watch and Clock Repairs" was given to me by an old friend (from his deceased father's library). This is one of the Emerson Books series of diys'ers including such immortal titles as "Handbook of Lawn Mower Repair", "Collecting Antique Jewellery", "Net Making" (personal favorite), "Gem Testing", etc.

One hundred sixteen pages (of one hundred, seventy-six) deal with watches. One of the few books written exclusively for the hobbyist and a few off the wall topics including some pin lever content. An easy read and if you are a WIS and find this for a couple bucks - probably worth it as it could likely expand your technical knowledge base. Some good diagrams and a nice (if simple) section on shock jewels. If you are certain that you are going to make a long term commitment to watchmaking - pass on this and invest in more advanced texts. H.G. Harris is credited with a couple of other horological titles that I haven't personally flipped through yet.


----------



## Rdenney

dacattoo said:


> "As work proceeded it was realized that a job had been started which need never end, because the designing of watches has not stood still since the first watch was made and will go on developing and progressing until the end of time itself."
> This statement written in the early 1940s was by a man that wrote a book designed for the watch repairer that "couldn't read so good". Indeed almost every page has a wonderful drawing of an example in the text. Don't take me wrong, this is no light weight offering, no, this is possibly the most recommended book of our times. It was written by a Brit in the mid 1940s.


I have his "Practical Clock Repairing" book; similarly worthy, especially for British-style mantel clocks.

Rick "reading this thread with interest" Denney


----------



## dacattoo

Tenhut! Listen up grunts!
This next offering is an actual offer. The War Department in 1945 published TM 9-1575, a maintenance training manual for the repair of wrist watches, stop watches, pocket watches and clocks. A paper back of 225 pages, it is chock full of not drawings but pictures. This book covers a lot of ground and is an excellent choice for the amateur watch repairer. Used book stores are a good source but you can actually download a pdf of the book on line here http://www.90thidpg.us/Reference/Manuals/TM 9-1575.pdf  for free. Now!


----------



## dacattoo

So you have mastered the "typical" watch and are sniffing around for a new challenge. You score a beat up looking chronograph with a Spiedel band and cracked crystal at the local thrift shop for what you consider a pittance. It sits on your bench for a week until you get a chance to look more closely. Opening the back of the watch, the first words out of your mouth are OMG! Where do you start? Well pardner, there is hope. Hope comes in 28 hard cover volumes. The Esembl-O-Graf is an encyclopedia offering assembly/disassembly and adjustment instructions in detail. The books contain information on all the iconic chronographs of the last century. Just like on the TV commercials, "but wait!". 
I searched for a long time for a set of these but usually ran into missing books or sky high prices. Fortunately someone scanned the entire series onto a CD and it is available for a reasonable price and you will never lose a volume! Look on your favorite auction site.


----------



## pithy

I've been a big promoter of E-O-G for a long time but there are some significant gaps in the caliber coverage - albeit some of these are farely esoteric ones. And they could definitely have benefitted from a better editor - but as a set - they are indispensible for those who like a lot of little subdials and eccentrics and hearts and . . . . . .


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

OK this one is not about watch repair, but it is very informational about the mysterious art of Engine Turning (*Guilloché*). Many people have watch cases, dials, pens, lighters etc... with this sort of decoration and wonder how did they do it. The late Martin Mathews who wrote this book was a very good friend of mine. I have 5 of these machines in various forms and love to use them. My father apprenticed to Martin in the traditional art of watch case making and earned a spot in the case makers registry in Guild Hall. It worth a look if you can find a copy, or you can find Martins Video about case making that also shows this art....


----------



## Archer

Gaps yes - was working on a Universal Cal. 481 yesterday and it's not listed in the E-O-G volumes, but there are some close relatives....I agree very nice to have if you service a lot of different vintage chronographs.

I'm surprised no one has listed the most common books I use yet - Bestfit. If you work on vintage, it's pretty much a "must have" I think.

So I would add "BESTFIT 111 Encyclopedia of Watch Material" and "BESTFIT 111A Encyclopedia of Watch Material" to the list.

Cheers, Al


----------



## pithy

Archer said:


> . . . . . . . . I'm surprised no one has listed the most common books I use yet - Bestfit. If you work on vintage, it's pretty much a "must have" I think. So I would add "BESTFIT 111 Encyclopedia of Watch Material" and "BESTFIT 111A Encyclopedia of Watch Material" to the list. Cheers, Al


Well maybe those posting above were saving it for someone else to participate? Concur, Bestfit is a must. I occasionally consult Marshall and wish I had the Paulsons book for movement id. Does anyone do Matsys?


----------



## trim

In this vein, for old movement ID, I rather like:










Also my 1958 Flume, much better than the later K3 (well for IDing old movements):










TBH I've never understood the cult of best-fit (apologies all you who love it) - I just haven't found it that useful. Maybe I am using it wrong.


----------



## dacattoo

I would love to here more about your machines. Start a thread please. I know I am not alone in this. Are these pieces of equipment available ever? thanx for the posting, I was beginning to feel a little lonely. 
Michael


----------



## dacattoo

You want Bestfit, I give you Bestfit. Ask and you shall receive! pithy, I understand the matsy(sp) system is pretty pricey. Can you tell us a bit more about what it is and isn't?

The Bestfit books are invaluable for many things. It is a source for identification, offers part numbers for springs and all sorts of movement and even some casing parts. Good place to look for substitution parts and movements. Zoom in on the picture of the index to see almost all of which it offers. Reasonably priced also.


----------



## Archer

trim said:


> In this vein, for old movement ID, I rather like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my 1950s Flume:
> 
> Photo to come!
> 
> TBH I've never understood the cult of best-fit (apologies all you who love it) - I just haven't found it that useful. Maybe I am using it wrong.


Maybe this one you posted above covers it, so you don't need Bestfit in addition to that one. For me it is a useful tool for movement ID, and finding mainspring sizes mostly...but I do use it for other parts as well.

I might see if I can find a copy of the Swartchild one....

Cheers, Al


----------



## dacattoo

I see the Engine Turning book is available on Amazon Only *$6,303.18. Oh, and there is $3.99 shipping! I wonder where the 18 cents figured in?*


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

dacattoo said:


> I see the Engine Turning book is available on Amazon Only *$6,303.18. Oh, and there is $3.99 shipping! I wonder where the 18 cents figured in?*


Wow that's insane! Mine is a signed copy and ill let it go cheap at half of that.... I also have a signed leather bound limited edition number 02 of 10, I wonder what that person would want for it


----------



## Mirius

Since we are derailing and I guess that nowadays libraries have more than books.


<a href="http://youtu.be/MS_G8Vm1gyQ" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## trim

Enough derail!

I use this (I guess instead of bestfit) as I have the Ronda Staff and Stem Assortments (staffs 1,2,3,4 and stems 1, sadly missing 2)



















Mostly can be found on ebay as:










This should be useful, but I can't say I've used it more than a couple of times a year.


----------



## trim

And while I am at it, I use this every 9 out of 10 or so watch services.

The GR mainspring catalogue:


----------



## dacattoo

Have not seen this before. What about it works for you? Where does one attain the catalog? Have any pictures of the table of contents?


----------



## dacattoo

Mirius said:


> Since we are derailing and I guess that nowadays libraries have more than books.
> 
> 
> <a href="http://youtu.be/MS_G8Vm1gyQ" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


Yes, I agree. The library in the US is no longer only about books. All types of information sources may be found at the most quaint of libraries. Cds, dvds, computers, and tapes to name some of them. Any source of information should be included in a Library for Watchmakers in my opinion.

For the person that is not familiar with Mr. Smith, he was the protege of George Daniels and is very accomplished in his own right.

Engine turning is the means of applying the guilloche. Zuzudaddy is apparently the resident expert and offered a book in a previous page on the subject by an author Matthews.


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

OK back on the rails . This is my favorite book on watch adjusting. This guy is a master for sure. If your looking to understand the effects of timing, balance composition, temperature compensation, poising, all things related to hairsprings, and positional error. I believe you would be hard pressed to find a better book in my opinion.


----------



## trim

dacattoo said:


> Have not seen this before. What about it works for you? Where does one attain the catalog? Have any pictures of the table of contents?


Can you please clarify which book you are talking about.


----------



## dacattoo

trim said:


> Can you please clarify which book you are talking about.


Sorry, I was referring your entry, GR2 mainspring catalog.


----------



## trim

The GR catalogue is about 16500 calibre's worth of mainspring entries, including specifications - indexed by calibre. The second half is interchange information. What makes it useful is its completeness and of course finding generics to match the watch in hand. It is Swiss, so I can't recall how much US stuff is in there, but tend to use Marshall for those anyway.

I've seen then on ebay, the company is still trading, and I think they still print these. I was last offered one for free in Biel, which I wish I had accepted as mine is suffering in the binding and is a bit old.


----------



## dacattoo

The next reading suggestion is one I alluded to when posting the first book to the "Watchmaker's Library", Longitude. Recall John Harrison's efforts took place the the early 17 hundreds. Fast forward a couple of centuries to meet a British Naval Officer on board one of Her Majesties ships. The gentleman is transferred to a desk job and upon exploring his office discovers several boxes stashed in the closet. Further examination reveals these are H1, H2, H3 and H4. So begins a lifetime journey of restoration of the Harrison timepieces which reside and are running today at the Maritime Museum in London. I can personally recommend a visit. This is not only historical but author Betts weaves a wonderful story around the man than knows (almost) everything. Thank you Rupert Gould for your service to our craft. 400 plus pages with many photos. Recommend reading Longitude first.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

I've just recently started Watchmaking.. so i consider myself an absolute beginner.. but!.. i did purchase some books..

the one i most frequently pick up, is this one: 








I don't know if it is available in english, but.. being dutch.. i don't mind reading German.. 
Good points: clear pictures, good descriptions
throughout the book, all reparations are described in chronological order.. from opening the case, and taking out the movement, to examining the parts, refurbishing, and putting back together.. with adjusting in the final chapter.. not a really thick book.. but that makes it more like a book you will pick up easy.. because it does'nt look that intimidating..


----------



## pithy

Illustrated Professional Dictionary of Horology with French, English, German and Spanish equivilents - the de facto standard for translations. Not perfect but since the online version is free - a best value. The limitations are obvious - you'll have to search (dig) for some of the nomenclature as certain terms are grouped (and not individually indexed) and most descriptions aren't presented in depth but since we have a large non-English-first-language contingent [who by the way - make the forum much more interesting/better] this should be saved as a favorite on everyone's computer.

"In 1961, the Illustrated Professional Dictionary of Horology, compiled by G.-A. Berner and published by the Société du Journal La Suisse Horlogère SA, was offered to the Swiss watch industry and its clients around the world.

Published in French, German, English and Spanish, containing more than four thousand terms and richly illustrated, the Berner dictionary as it is most commonly known today quickly became an indispensable tool for manufacturers, importers and distributors on all five continents.

Growth of the clock and watch industry over the decades saw the publication in 1995 of a supplement catering in particular for the advent of electronics in the watch industry at the end of the 1960s. Thanks to the valuable support of numerous experts, all of whom gave freely of their time, around a thousand terms and their translations were added as a supplement to the original work.

The electronic version available here includes all definitions, translations and illustrations together with navigation tools such as hypertext links and semi-automatic entries.

The consolidated version of the dictionary and its supplement is of course available in a paper version. It can be ordered from our online shop.

© Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry FH 1961 - 2013"

Illustrated Professional Dictionary of Horology


----------



## dacattoo

All this time I thought you were fluent in nine languages!

The online version is gonna' be very appreciated. I already see a vast number of French, German and Spanish words popping up in forums through out WUS land. 
Muchas gracias, Herr pithy.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

It was mentioned in this topic that a library is not solely about books.. i agree.. but i forgot..

Youtube is a nice source of information.. just search for "Steffen Pahlow", a german watchmaker, with a passion for Tourbillons...


----------



## ddkhalaji

I found this book packed with useful information.


----------



## dacattoo

I have taken the liberty of reposting Pithy's list of suppliers from another thread, hope that is okay. Sometimes it's easier to beg for forgiveness that ask for permission. Anyway, this is a fairly comprehensive list and represents some work on his part so thank you Pithy. 
This lists most of the suppliers in North America for horological supplies and parts. If you have sources not on the list please feel free to add them.



pithy said:


> You'll find a wide variety of tools (and watch parts) at these vendors:
> 
> Acon Watch Crown Co.
> 
> boley GmbH
> 
> Beco Technic
> 
> Bullnheimer & Co.Der Zulieferer fr die Uhren und Schmucktechnik
> 
> Jewellery Tools and Supplies
> 
> Cas-Ker Jewelers Supplies
> 
> A. Cohen Co. Inc., - Jewelers and Watchmakers Wholesale Tools and Supplies - 333 Washington St. Boston, MA 02108
> 
> https://www.cousinsuk.com/
> 
> Home
> 
> http://www.ernst-westphal.de/
> 
> Esslinger Watchmaker Supplies Jewelry Tools Watch Parts & all Watch Bands
> 
> Gleave and Co
> 
> HOROLOGICALSUPPLY.COM
> 
> Home
> 
> Labanda - Watch Spare Parts
> 
> Livesay's Jeweler&Watchmaker Supplies Since 1969
> 
> The William S. McCaw Company - Serving the Watch and Jewelry Industries Since 1913
> 
> Jewelry Making Tools and Supplies, Jewelers Tools, Metalsmith - National Jeweler's Supplies
> 
> Otto Frei Call 1-510-832-0355 For Watch Parts
> 
> Parts for Watches - Eckcells - Watch Materials and Tools - MA & NH
> 
> Perrin | Perrin.ca
> 
> smithsupplyhouse.com
> 
> Star Time Supply
> 
> Nor[West Data Nor'West Watch Company TMP Company
> 
> Welcome to TimeSavers | Worldwide distributor of clock parts and repair material
> 
> Twin City Supply
> 
> Jewellery Tools, Equipment, Clockmakers Tools, Watchmakers, Horologists
> 
> Zak Jewelry Tools
> 
> for other countries - consult here:
> 
> Bergeon SA - Depuis 1791


----------



## jesse1

I'll post a few more but these are good .


----------



## dacattoo

I have seen the de Carle and Kelly books, both good. I am not familiar with Catalogue Officiel. Could you speak a little about it, vintage, where you found it, maybe some pictures of a couple of pages. thanx, Michael


----------



## dacattoo

We seem to be on a tangent taking us to watchmaking in languages other than English. I almost said "foreign languages" but quickly back tracked when I had the sudden realization that they were only foreign to me. Indeed, I had the a similar epiphany about 6 years ago standing in the library of Antonin Simone in Neuchatel. Perusing the shelves I realized most of the books were in a language other than English. Here is an example of a work originally written in French in 1861. Translated into English about 1867, this treatise is at first glance is an academic endeavor best used for falling to sleep by the fire. The author's preface sets one straight right off the bat that "such information , as well as practical results thoroughly established by experiment within the reach of manufacturers and all others interested in the subject" should be placed within the reach of watchmakers. 
This is oldest reference I recall referring to watchmaking as an art rather than a science. If so, then this may be one of the art's greatest achievements. "Treatise on Modern Horology in Theory and Practice" by author and director of the school of horology at Macon, Claudius Saunier. My copy, an English translation by Julien Tripplin and Edward Rigg in 1877. Original wood block and copper plate illustrations.













































One might think this would be like reading about Model T's. One will soon realize horology was very similar then as it is today. Also note that the subject matter was invented long before Saunier wrote about it in 1861.









My wife and I having a wonderful visit with Antoine Simone at Wostep Headquarters in his library, Neuchatel, Switzerland.


----------



## Paleotime

On the subject of hairsprings and adjusting I have found two titles interesting...

1) Practical Course in Adjusting by Theo. Gribi (1901)
2) Rules and Practice for Adjusting Watches by Walter Kleinlein (1920)

Both discuss experiments and experience related to the adjustment of hairsprings. Gribi is primarily concerned with adjusting in relation is isochronism. Kleinlein discusses mainly aspects related to rating a watch to positions. (As I recall, it has been a little while...).

Both books are available as free ebooks from google books.


----------



## jesse1

> My wife and I having a wonderful visit with Antoine Simone at Wostep Headquarters in his library, Neuchatel, Switzerland.


That must have been a great trip !! I haven't seen Simone in years he looks great !!! He is a special man .


----------



## emso

I saw him last year and he was looking great considering the years

br
emso

p.s: sent from my s****y phone so sorry for typing mistakes


----------



## ZuZuDaDDy

Paleotime said:


> On the subject of hairsprings and adjusting I have found two titles interesting...
> 
> 1) Practical Course in Adjusting by Theo. Gribi (1901)
> 2) Rules and Practice for Adjusting Watches by Walter Kleinlein (1920)
> 
> Both discuss experiments and experience related to the adjustment of hairsprings. Gribi is primarily concerned with adjusting in relation is isochronism. Kleinlein discusses mainly aspects related to rating a watch to positions. (As I recall, it has been a little while...).
> 
> Both books are available as free ebooks from google books.


Never thought I would see a reference to Theopolis Gribi, in this thread. I have an original copy of his book and also a watch that he made. One of my favorites from the past.


----------



## Paleotime

> Never thought I would see a reference to Theopolis Gribi, in this thread. I have an original copy of his book and also a watch that he made. One of my favorites from the past.


I was really impressed with the ingenuity of his experiments, and by the years of dedication that it clearly took to reach his conclusions. Reading it also taught me a lot.

I bet the watch he made is a real beauty...


----------



## dacattoo

Gribi is new to me so I was surfing for information and discovered something that appears very valuable. It is a collection of watchmaking books numbering in the hundreds, 545 so far, that can be read on line. And in several languages. the website is HathiTrust Digital Library | Millions of books online

The home page describes it as thus: HathiTrust is a partnership of academic & research institutions, offering a collection of millions of titles digitized from libraries around the world.

Enter 'watchmaking' in the search box and enter their library. Wow is how I would describe it.


----------



## pithy

dacattoo said:


> Gribi is new to me so I was surfing for information and discovered something that appears very valuable. It is a collection of watchmaking books numbering in the hundreds, 545 so far, that can be read on line. And in several languages. the website is HathiTrust Digital Library | Millions of books online The home page describes it as thus: HathiTrust is a partnership of academic & research institutions, offering a collection of millions of titles digitized from libraries around the world. Enter 'watchmaking' in the search box and enter their library. Wow is how I would describe it.


Nice find. Probably your best contribution to the forum in the last fifteen minutes.


----------



## dacattoo

If your trying to hurt my feelings it's working. I am out of here. For 15 minutes. Maybe ten. Aw heck, who am I kidding. I am here for the duration. Self flagellation, not just for Woody Allen movies.


----------



## dacattoo

I am curious how this became a sticky?


----------



## Retrograde

I reported this thread to the Mod team stating that I felt it should be a sticky. I may not have been the only one to do such.


----------



## dacattoo

thanx mate


----------



## LCheapo

I tried to download the Gribi book from the source specified above (hathitrust) and found they wouldn't let me, even though the book is in the public domain. Google books on the other hand will let you download their version of the scan: 
Google Books

Practical Course in Adjusting: Comprising a Review of the Laws Governing the ... - Theophilus Gribi - Google Books


----------



## Halda

Hands down the best introduction to watches I have read, and probably one of the few written in the last 50 years. lol

_Amateur Watchmaking_ by Per Torphammar


----------



## P. Loatman

_Antique Watch Restoration Vol. 1_ by Archie B. Perkins. He also wrote _The Modern Watchmakers Lathe and How To Use It_.

There are supposed to be more volumes published later, i think up to 3, but even this first volume is filled with useful restoration knowledge, pretty much everything is explained and detailed in a practical manner, and any theoretical information is really only there to support the practical information and guides. It's the only book that i've come across that gives a detailed explanation of how to use the Ingold Fraise, it even includes some theoretical data for how to select a properly sized cutter.


----------



## dacattoo

I recently found myself looking for a "fancy" Accutron crystal and was stumped. Calls to Bulova, GS catalogs, Ofreis, Borel and any where else I could think of were to no avail. As a last resort before telling a very good customer that I couldn't find a crystal I tried soliciting help at Watch-u-seek. Literally in minutes I had responses. When the answers came so fast I just had to know how they knew the information I had found impossible to find. Samantha, a regular here, told me about this book which I had never seen before. It is invaluable to repairers of vintage Accutrons, Bulovas and Caravelle looking for case part numbers etc. Thank you Samantha for selling me the book.


----------



## Paleotime

I recently added a copy of Fried's "Bench Practices for Watch and Clock Makers" to my library.






















This seems to be a good book for the intermediate student - one who is beginning to take-on hairspring issues, jeweling, etc. It also has a good section on dial repair.

The illustrations are excellent...This 1974 addition seems to be somewhat available, and not terribly expensive.


----------



## asparks1

I am fairly new into watches but have always heard this is a great book for the subject: Watchmaking: George Daniels: 9780856677045: Amazon.com: Books
I haven't read this but was wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## Chankyi

asparks1 said:


> I am fairly new into watches but have always heard this is a great book for the subject: Watchmaking: George Daniels: 9780856677045: Amazon.com: Books
> I haven't read this but was wondering if anyone else has.


Yes I have! It's a really great book no matter you're new or already a master watchmaker! To most I speak to, they all have this in their library!

If I'm not wrong, Roger Smith managed his first watch with the help of that book.


----------



## dacattoo

Mr. Smith was a protege of Mr. Daniels

As this is a book for the more advanced watchmaker, you may be better served by starting with something a wee bit more basic to begin with. The Chicago School of Watchmaking course book perhaps. Don't get me wrong, the Daniels book is fascinating and the pictures and drawings superb but one must get a solid basic understanding at least to enjoy this book. It isn't inexpensive.

The Chicago book can be found on auction sites quite often.


----------



## trim

I couldn't find it mentioned in this thread, but I got quite a lot of value from the following historic 'advertorial':

PROPER USE of the WATCHMAKER'S GRAVER, Homer A. Barkus


----------



## Paleotime

I recently added a copy of The Watch Escapement by Pellaton to my library...

This book provides an excellent and extremely detailed look at the operation (and faults) of various watch escapements. It is clear and concise. The drawings are excellent. In addition to the lever escapement there is good information on pin pallet and cylinder escapements as well (some others too).






















A bit off-topic but...reading this book reminded me of reading an article about piston design (years ago). I had just started planning the build on my first real, ground-up hot rod engine and was making sure I wasn't leaving any horsepower on the table for each dollar spent. Anyway...I had in my mind an ideal of how an internal combustion engine worked - and this idea saw combustion as an explosion.

Then I read an article that discussed "flame propagation" across the surfaces of a piston and the relation to both the piston and the combustion chamber. And my model of what goes on in an engine had to change.

This book was like that for me...The instant transition of the lever from one banking pin to the other became instead a series of positions, each with their own necessary conditions, compromises and problems. I had to adapt my thinking and develop a better understanding.


----------



## PhanThom

Nearly all of the books mentioned here, except one or two, are about watch repair or maintenance. Can anyone recommend me some books for the theory of watchmaking? Detailed information on how things work, and possibly the physics and math of it, rather than how to fix it?


----------



## prasitw

My library after I read more recommendation books from several thread. These book focus on practice for watchmaker from beginner to advance. 







Beginner book author by Per Torphammar, H.Jendritzki, Bulova training school and watch adjustment for advance by H.Jendritzki.








Advance for complicated watches: Complicated watches by Emanuel Seibel & Orville R. Haagans, A guide to complicated watches by Francois LeCoultre, and for making part or your watch "The modern watchmakers lathe and how to use it".


----------



## Monkeynuts

George Daniels


----------



## blackarrow

Hello,

I would like to find some kind of book which explains the mechanisms of complications or chronometer. Right now, I am waiting for my first book Practical Watch Repairing from de Carle, but would like to have another one, which could actually help me understand the mechanisms more.


----------



## marcoskaiser

blackarrow said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to find some kind of book which explains the mechanisms of complications or chronometer. Right now, I am waiting for my first book Practical Watch Repairing from de Carle, but would like to have another one, which could actually help me understand the mechanisms more.


There is another book by De Carle. Complicated watches and their restoration, if I'm quoting right.


----------



## blackarrow

Thanks, I will try to find it.


----------



## MissileExpert

dacattoo said:


> It occurs to me amateur watch repairers might benefit from and be unaware of some of the books professional watchmakers might have in their libraries. I am not suggesting three page book reports but a photo if possible and a sentence at least describing the tome would be helpful. I don't know where to begin as there are so many to choose from. Some technical, some historical and some that offer perspective. I think this is good stuff because it is the most important tool in the shop. No one ever died from too much edimication.
> 
> I will start with a book you have seen me promote several times on the WUS forums because I believe it gives context and perspective on watchmaking historically. It also was made into a PBS movie. A relatively easy book to read and it is a riveting story. I actually was moved to go to London after reading it and see the "subjects" on display at the Maritime Museum. I dragged my wife along and it turned out to be the highlight of our trip.
> 
> The book is Longitude written by the author Dava Sobel. Available in most bookstores often for a couple of bucks.
> 
> This is the story of the quest for a watch capable of keeping time accurately enough by which to navigate the high seas. Up until this time sailing was dead reckoning. "Where ever the wind takes me" The story is captivating because the King Edward II has offered a Kings ransom to any man that can offer a watch accurate enough to determine longitude. The man that captures the Kings imagination is John Harrison, a carpenter.


An excellent book and highly recommended. PBS also had a multi part series based on the book. For the record, though, the prize that was offered was for an accurate method to measure longitude while sailing. The sextant could easily determine latitude, but accurate longitude was what got sailors lost. The Royal Astronomer was in charge of awarding the prize, and he felt it was easier to chart the stars to determine longitude - which would have required charting the stars at every latitude for a complete cycle of the earth's axis of rotation change (which actually varies). John Harrison, a clockmaker, invented a timekeeping device that was both accurate enough to use to determine longitude, and which also worked on a ship which pitched, rolled, and yawed during its voyage. (The sun rises at x time at y latitude. If it rises in London at 7:00 AM, and you've been sailing west and determine at the same latitude, it rises at 8:00 AM, then you can make an accurate determination of how far west you've traveled.) Harrison had to fight to get the prize, since he was considered uneducated and his method used time and not charting stars. Ironically, accurate navigation today uses GPS, which is based on time.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

I stumbled upon this page while looking up some tooling information https://watchmaking.weebly.com/.

I haven't read much of it but what I have looks fascinating.


----------



## alamojoe2002

For the newborn hobbyist I recommend: "Maintaining and Repairing Mechanical Watches A Practical Guide," Mark W. Wile, 2016. 

The book uses illustrations and guided processes utilizing ETA 6497 (Swiss) or Seagull ST36 (Chinese ) movement. I'll start when I get a few movements delivered.


----------



## neapo

Hey guys.
I have been very interested in learning more about watches and i have read this and other topics.
I would like a recommendation of a book(s) or documentary about the history of watches from the very early to the most advanced or futuristic watch.
Also looking for a book that not only teaches to newbies to repair movements, but goes forward and explains the process of restoring cases back to it's original and also how to draw you own watch from scratch using design tools.

Thank you.


----------



## jdrichard01

neapo said:


> Hey guys.
> I have been very interested in learning more about watches and i have read this and other topics.
> I would like a recommendation of a book(s) or documentary about the history of watches from the very early to the most advanced or futuristic watch.
> Also looking for a book that not only teaches to newbies to repair movements, but goes forward and explains the process of restoring cases back to it's original and also how to draw you own watch from scratch using design tools.
> 
> Thank you.


I made a video on watch repair books:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LCheapo

Neapo, the George Daniels book 'Watchmaking' definitely covers drawing up and building your own watch.


----------



## Rafa ZC

LCheapo said:


> Neapo, the George Daniels book 'Watchmaking' definitely covers drawing up and building your own watch.


great book!


----------



## 32T2

trim said:


> I couldn't find it mentioned in this thread, but I got quite a lot of value from the following historic 'advertorial':
> 
> PROPER USE of the WATCHMAKER'S GRAVER, Homer A. Barkus


I don't have that one, but I have his book "know the escapement"


----------



## Steebottom

Found this watchmakers who have a cool little blog section.

I've always wanted to understand how to use Epilame and found out a bit more here.









Epilame - An Overview and Explanation - Alexander James Horological Services Ltd


In this blog post, we will look at: • What Epilame is and what it does • What a modern wrist watch escapement is • How to use Epilame and the effects of it • Final thoughts It should be noted that AJHSL is in no way affiliated with any of the products shown, and recommends both




ajhsl.co.uk


----------



## Seabee1

Steebottom said:


> Found this watchmakers who have a cool little blog section.
> 
> I've always wanted to understand how to use Epilame and found out a bit more here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epilame - An Overview and Explanation - Alexander James Horological Services Ltd
> 
> 
> In this blog post, we will look at: • What Epilame is and what it does • What a modern wrist watch escapement is • How to use Epilame and the effects of it • Final thoughts It should be noted that AJHSL is in no way affiliated with any of the products shown, and recommends both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajhsl.co.uk


So shilling for the company on your first post?


----------



## AnonPi

MissileExpert said:


> An excellent book and highly recommended. PBS also had a multi part series based on the book. For the record, though, the prize that was offered was for an accurate method to measure longitude while sailing. The sextant could easily determine latitude, but accurate longitude was what got sailors lost. The Royal Astronomer was in charge of awarding the prize, and he felt it was easier to chart the stars to determine longitude - which would have required charting the stars at every latitude for a complete cycle of the earth's axis of rotation change (which actually varies).


I wandered in here and was reading through this thread, and I watched the PBS series some years ago, however, I don't recall this part about charting the stars (although perhaps I forgot it, it's been quite a while). 

Are you sure you aren't thinking of using the moons of Jupiter, a technique which is very precise and works fine from land (Cook used the technique to determine longitude and Greenwich time from various coasts) but is virtually impossible on a rolling, heaving ship's deck.


----------



## MissileExpert

AnonPi said:


> I wandered in here and was reading through this thread, and I watched the PBS series some years ago, however, I don't recall this part about charting the stars (although perhaps I forgot it, it's been quite a while).
> 
> Are you sure you aren't thinking of using the moons of Jupiter, a technique which is very precise and works fine from land (Cook used the technique to determine longitude and Greenwich time from various coasts) but is virtually impossible on a rolling, heaving ship's deck.


It was charting the stars - with relation to earth's moon. At that time, there was no accurate mapping of the stars - especially with relation to the moon's transits and with relation to earth's wobbling axis of rotation. The earth rotates 15 deg per hour as well, so getting an accurate reading using Polaris, or some other star requires taking that reading at the same time. All that said, correlating the moon's position to stars was fairly complex and required the skills of an astronomer. It took 40 years to chart the stars accurately enough to use to determine longitude, but by that time, Harrison's clock had already proved it was a far superior solution.


----------



## MilanDeJong

My two favorite watch books are The Theory of Horology and George Daniels Watchmaking. The Theory of Watchmaking goes in depth how a watch works and the different complication and mechanisms inside a movement. George Daniels Watchmaking as I know you all know shows how to design and build a watch.


----------

